# Watching 6 GT's From A Pier!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

3 Pairs Of GT's Were Stalking Bait Fish!

Feeding Baitfish Bread To Keep The GT's Around!

I had to pick-up some items nearby so i thought i'd visit the pier to see what's around. Most days Rudder Fish, Surgeon Fish & young Jack Trevallys are stalking the baitfish with the diving birds. Today 3 pairs of Giant Trevally "GT's" known as Ulua were stalking baitfish. Knowledgeable local anglers were raining bread to keep the baitfish around & to hopefully catch a Rudder Fish to be used as live bait.

It was nice to see these powerful fish around to up the local sales of fresh bread! I was tempted to break put my Hatch Roller Speargun but that wouldn't be very sporting. After all i fish for the fun & challenge, not to put fish on the table. The medium sized fish were Rudder Fish & Surgeon Fish.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Scuba Chris said:


> ....I was tempted to break put my Hatch Roller Speargun but that wouldn't be very sporting. After all i fish for the fun & challenge, not to put fish on the table.
> ...


Killing them would be a waste of one of the World's greatest sport fish. Tie a brush fly or something that mimics those baitfish on a 12 wt fly rod with 100 pound mono leader and hang on. Seriously, if you crank the drag down, it will be hanging on for dear life...been there and done that!


----------



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Meadowlark said:


> Killing them would be a waste of one of the World's greatest sport fish. Tie a brush fly or something that mimics those baitfish on a 12 wt fly rod with 100 pound mono leader and hang on. Seriously, if you crank the drag down, it will be hanging on for dear life...been there and done that!


Gets me excited to watch these fish.


----------

